# tener y haber



## mm_matt

¿cúal es la diferencia entre " tener " y  " haber " ?
Apreciaría su ayuda muchisímo 
Un saludo y un abrazo 
gracias.


----------



## Maruja14

Hola.

La verdad es que son dos verbos completamente distintos.

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=haber&dict=esen&B=Buscar

http://www.wordreference.com/es/en/translation.asp?spen=tener&dict=esen&B=Buscar

¿Tienes alguna duda concreta?

No se me ocurre cómo explicar la diferencia, porque no les veo el parecido


----------



## polyy

Vamos a ver, hay alguna situación en que tienen el mismo significado:
Tenéis que coger el tren a las 10.
Habéis de coger el tren a las 10. => pero esta forma se usa muy poco, es muy formal

en el resto de casos, haber se usa como verbo auxiliar siempre acompañado de otro verbo principal.

no se si me he explicado con claridad, si no danos un ejemplo que no entiendas.


----------



## Maruja14

polyy said:
			
		

> Vamos a ver, hay alguna situación en que tienen el mismo significado:
> Tenéis que coger el tren a las 10.
> Habéis de coger el tren a las 10. => pero esta forma se usa muy poco, es muy formal
> 
> en el resto de casos, haber se usa como verbo auxiliar siempre acompañado de otro verbo principal.
> 
> no se si me he explicado con claridad, si no danos un ejemplo que no entiendas.


 
¡Verdad, verdad!

Como "obligación". Claro que usar "haber" es un poco raro como dices.


----------



## mm_matt

No, esta bien, entiendo


----------



## rexnex

Tener: to have (got)    (I have a bike/tengo una bicicleta)
Haber: to have, cuando no se refiere a posesión   (I have went/he ido)

Hay algunas excepciones, como cuando te referís a obligaciones, como dijo antes polyy (tengo que irme/i have to go)

Además, haber significa "there is" y "there are" (There are four chairs in the room/hay cuatro sillas en la habitación)


Espero que te sea de ayuda, perdón si me olvidé de algo.
Saludos!


----------



## capsi

tener - to have (something); I *have* a pen. > Tengo una pluma.

haber -  have ( only in Perfect Tense ) : I *have done  * > Yo *he hecho* 

Though in english we use  '*have'* to express someone *got/own* something and also the  *'perfect tense'* . But in Spanish use  *'Haber'* for expressing *'perfect tense'*  not *tener .*


----------



## vince

Doesn't "tener hecho" exist? I think I have seen tener + past participle somewhere. But that it is not the same as "haber hecho" which is just present perfect (a past tense).

Perhaps it is like English "I have it rolled up" or "I have it prepared"
, which are different from "I have rolled it up" and "I have prepared it"?


----------



## Titi2

¡Hola a todos!
Esta pregunta es una confusión  muy común en estudiantes de español ya que en inglés "tener" y "haber" son el mismo verbo.
En español tenemos 2 verbos para el verbo inglés "to have"
1. El verbo tener en español se usa para posesión. "Yo tengo una hermana = I have a sister"; para la edad "Yo tengo 10 años" y expresiones "tengo hambre, frío, calor,..."
2. El verbo haber en español se usa como verbo auxiliar de verbos compuetos: "Yo he ido = I have gone" . ¡Saludos y hasta pronto!


----------



## nushh

vince said:
			
		

> Doesn't "tener hecho" exist? I think I have seen tener + past participle somewhere. But that it is not the same as "haber hecho" which is just present perfect (a past tense).
> 
> Perhaps it is like English "I have it rolled up" or "I have it prepared"
> , which are different from "I have rolled it up" and "I have prepared it"?



You're right, it's quite similar. "Tener (algo) hecho" = "Tener (algo) terminado" = "to have (something) done / finished", as in a job, an essay:

"I need to have it done by Monday"
--> "Necesito tenerlo hecho para el lunes".

Hope it helped a bit...


----------



## mazbook

nushh said:
			
		

> Hope it helped a bit...


 Yes, it helped.  It also helped increase MY level of confusion.


----------



## mhp

vince said:
			
		

> Doesn't "tener hecho" exist? I think I have seen tener + past participle somewhere. But that it is not the same as "haber hecho" which is just present perfect (a past tense).
> 
> Perhaps it is like English "I have it rolled up" or "I have it prepared"
> , which are different from "I have rolled it up" and "I have prepared it"?


 That’s a very good explanation. Here are a few more examples:
  Tengo entendido que se usa así
  Te tengo dicho que no lo toques
  Ya tengo bastante dinero ahorrado


----------



## nushh

mazbook said:
			
		

> Yes, it helped.  It also helped increase MY level of confusion.





Go ahead and ask... I'll try not to confuse you even more


----------



## mazbook

Just joking, nushh, but there is one thing that "worries" me.  I'm learning and using my Spanish only in México and when I see the verb "coger" used over and over and over again, as it was early in this thread, I just about die laughing.


----------



## vince

mhp said:
			
		

> That’s a very good explanation. Here are a few more examples:
> Tengo entendido que se usa así
> Te tengo dicho que no lo toques
> Ya tengo bastante dinero ahorrado



Now I am confused too 

How would these sentences translate to English?
They don't fall under the "to have (something) done" meaning of "tener hecho"

Could you explain this to me?


----------



## mompracem

vince said:
			
		

> Now I am confused too
> 
> How would these sentences translate to English?
> They don't fall under the "to have (something) done" meaning of "tener hecho"
> 
> Could you explain this to me?


  Tengo entendido que se usa así
  Te tengo dicho que no lo toques
  Ya tengo bastante dinero ahorrado

None of this would use "have something done" form
I understand it's used this way -> Entiendo que se usa así
I (have) told you not to touch it -> Te he dicho...
I have enough money saved -> Tengo suficiente...

I could say: "Ya he ahorrado suficiente dinero" -> "I have already saved..."


----------



## Ivy29

mm_matt said:
			
		

> ¿cúal es la diferencia entre " tener " y " haber " ?
> Apreciaría su ayuda muchisímo
> Un saludo y un abrazo
> gracias.


Tener = to have a car
HABER auxiliary verb as = I have had a car like that before.
ALSO HABER has the IMPERSONAL= HAY.
HABER no se puede usar para indicar presencia: *Habíamos* cuatro invitados solamente, debe decirse *estábamos* cuatro invitados solamente. El uso coloquial de HABÍAMOS es muy común.
COMO USO LITERARIO de lapso de tiempo transcurrido. La historia que voy a referir ocurrió 20 años *ha.*

*Antiguamente HABER=TENER.*
*Gran espectáculo para las almas que HAN curiosidad.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## capsi

> vince.....Doesn't "tener hecho" exist? I think I have seen tener + past participle somewhere. But that it is not the same as "haber hecho" which is just present perfect (a past tense).


 

what i tried to explain that,*tener *is used to mean *have (possession)* but 
*haber* *is a* *auxiliary verb* *to form the perfect tenses*, it doesnot have any independent use to mean have(possesion) except the Hay form.

since *in english* we use the same* have*  for possession or as auxiliary verb to form perfect tenses , mm_matt have little confusion.


----------



## mhp

vince said:
			
		

> Now I am confused too
> 
> How would these sentences translate to English?
> They don't fall under the "to have (something) done" meaning of "tener hecho"
> 
> Could you explain this to me?


 Sorry to cause confusion. I think your original explanation is essentially correct. In English we usually don’t say “I have it understood that…”, but rather, “I understand that…”. So the phrase “Tengo entendido que …” is best translated as “I understand that…” In English, we also have our share of things that don’t directly translate to Spanish; for example, “If I am to understand correctly …” does not translate to “Si estoy a entender…”


----------



## vince

So what then is the difference between:

1.) Tengo entendido que se usa así *and* He entendido que se usa así
2.) Te tengo dicho que no lo toques *and *Te he dicho que no lo toques

?

As for    3.) Ya tengo bastante dinero ahorrado *and *Ya he ahorrado bastante dinero

I seem to understand sentence 3 as "tener algo hecho", but not for sentences 1 and 2.


----------



## Maruja14

1.) Tengo entendido que se usa así -> Sé desde hace tiempo que se usa así
*and* He entendido que se usa así -> me lo has explicado y lo he entendido (recientemente)
2.) Te tengo dicho que no lo toques -> te he dicho muchas veces que no lo toques, es algo que he repetido con insistencia
*and *Te he dicho que no lo toques -> Te lo he dicho (pero no con tanta insistencia como en el caso anterior)

Las frases dicen lo mismo, con "tener" hacen más énfasis.

Yo es la única diferencia que veo, son formas de hablar. El *significado* es el mismo.


----------



## heidita

Bien por Maruja. Es así como dice.

Lo que no entiendo, Maruja: ¿qué significa sisgnificado? (jejejeejej)

(y aquí vendría muy bien la frase: dijo la sartén al cazo)


----------



## Maruja14

heidita said:
			
		

> Bien por Maruja. Es así como dice.
> 
> Lo que no entiendo, Maruja: ¿qué significa sisgnificado? (jejejeejej)
> 
> (y aquí vendría muy bien la frase: dijo la sartén al cazo)


 
Es que desde que he vuelto a este horno de Sevilla me salen las "eses" por todas partes...

Hay que hacer un esfuerzo para que no se te olviden... 

¡Hala, lo edito para no equivocar a nadie!

Te tengo dicho que estés tranquilita.


----------



## Jellby

vince said:
			
		

> So what then is the difference between:
> 
> 1.) Tengo entendido que se usa así *and* He entendido que se usa así
> 2.) Te tengo dicho que no lo toques *and *Te he dicho que no lo toques
> 
> ?
> 
> As for    3.) Ya tengo bastante dinero ahorrado *and *Ya he ahorrado bastante dinero
> 
> I seem to understand sentence 3 as "tener algo hecho", but not for sentences 1 and 2.



"Tener" still has the meaning of possesion, of "having got" something.

"Tengo entendido que..." -> I have *it* understood that... ("tengo" means "I have something", "entendido" is the adjective for this something)
"He entendido que..." -> I (have) understood that... ("entendido" is a participle, it works just as part of a compound verb form, which you can translate with the simple past)

"Tengo bastante dinero ahorrado" = "Tengo ahorrado bastante dinero" -> I have some money saved (I have money, I have it saved)
"He ahorrado bastante dinero" -> I have saved some money (I saved money in te past)

... and you cannot say "He bastante dinero ahorrado" (unless you use the archaic form of "haber" = "tener").


----------



## heidita

Jellby said:
			
		

> "Tener" still has the meaning of possesion, of "having got" something.
> 
> "Tengo entendido que..." -> I have *it* understood that... ("tengo" means "I have something", "entendido" is the adjective for this something)
> "He entendido que..." -> I (have) understood that... ("entendido" is a participle, it works just as part of a compound verb form, which you can translate with the simple past)
> 
> "Tengo bastante dinero ahorrado" = "Tengo ahorrado bastante dinero" -> I have some money saved (I have money, I have it saved)
> "He ahorrado bastante dinero" -> I have saved some money (I saved money in te past)
> 
> ... and you cannot say "He bastante dinero ahorrado" (unless you use the archaic form of "haber" = "tener").


 
¿Mande?


----------



## mhp

Jellybe: I agree with you. Sometimes, in English, we also use the transitive verb (have/tener) instead of the auxiliary verb (haber/have). We usually don’t say “I have it understood” or “I have you told” (although such usage of the language may still be encountered—see below). We do commonly say
  I have money saved (for a rainy day)  
  I have it memorized
  I have it prepared
  Etc.
  (I’ll be hard pressed to find a rule for when we use it)

  Comparing these to perfect tense, there could be a change of meaning (similar to Spanish).
  I have memorized it since yesterday.
  I have it memorized since yesterday.
  In the first case the action took place somewhere between today and yesterday, in the second case, the act of memorization was finished yesterday.

-------------------
  This Cambuscan, of which *I have you told*,      In royal vesture, sat upon his dais,…[source]
Yeah, this second approach was mentioned at other      places and I think *I have it* *understood* now[source]


----------



## Eloisa Giseburt

rexnex said:
			
		

> Tener: to have (got) (I have a bike/tengo una bicicleta)
> Haber: to have, cuando no se refiere a posesión (I have* went*/he ido)
> 
> Hay algunas excepciones, como cuando te referís a obligaciones, como dijo antes polyy (tengo que irme/i have to go)
> 
> Además, haber significa "there is" y "there are" (There are four chairs in the room/hay cuatro sillas en la habitación)
> 
> 
> Espero que te sea de ayuda, perdón si me olvidé de algo.
> Saludos!


 
Un pequeño error.......I have *gone*


----------



## kazijistan

Es cierto que no se puede decir "habíamos cuatro invitados", pero por Dios y, por desgracia, se usa a cada rato... al menos en mi país. Que lamentable..


----------



## nelliot53

Titi2 said:
			
		

> ¡Hola a todos!
> Esta pregunta es una confusión muy común en estudiantes de español ya que en inglés "tener" y "haber" son el mismo verbo.
> En español tenemos 2 verbos para el verbo inglés "to have"
> 1. El verbo tener en español se usa para posesión. "Yo tengo una hermana = I have a sister"; para la edad "Yo tengo 10 años" y expresiones "tengo hambre, frío, calor,..."
> 2. El verbo haber en español se usa como verbo auxiliar de verbos compuetos: "Yo he ido = I have gone" . ¡Saludos y hasta pronto!


 
*Titi, creéme, puede ser un dolor de cabeza para los estudiantes de inglés tambien!  Como sabemos,*

*El verbo "have" en inglés tiene dos funciones:*

verbo principal=tener (to have) - I have food.   Tengo comida.

verbo auxiliar=haber (have) -      I have eaten.  He comido.

 Como vemos, esta función auxiliar del verbo es similar en ambos   
 idiomas, pero es mi experiencia que el estudiante de inglés tiende a 
 confundirse.

Espero haber contribuido  algo a la discusión del tema.

Saludos.


----------



## Ivy29

kazijistan said:


> Es cierto que no se puede decir "habíamos cuatro invitados", pero por Dios y, por desgracia, se usa a cada rato... al menos en mi país. Que lamentable..


 
ES INCORRECTO.
Eramos cuatro los invitados. Perdona la tilde, se me cambio el teclado al ingles.
Ivy29


----------



## heidita

Es cierto lo del mal uso del verbo haber. Con frecuencia se ve usado en plural.

_Habían cuatro personas en la habitación._

Haber no tiene plural en su forma impersonal.

Hay cuatro personas, había cuatro personas.


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> Es cierto lo del mal uso del verbo haber. Con frecuencia se ve usado en plural.
> 
> _Habían cuatro personas en la habitación._
> 
> Haber no tiene plural en su forma impersonal.
> 
> Hay cuatro personas, había cuatro personas.


 
Su apreciación es correcta, además *HABÍAN* no es de tercera persona singular sino de plural.

Ivy29


----------



## heidita

Ivy29 said:


> Su apreciación es correcta, además *HABÍAN* no es de tercera persona singular sino de plural.
> 
> Ivy29


 
No debemos confundir el verbo haber en Pretérito Imperfecto con el verbo _haber_ impersonal.

hay no tiene forma plural, los pasados correspondientes son, hubo, había


----------



## Ivy29

heidita said:


> No debemos confundir el verbo haber en Pretérito Imperfecto con el verbo _haber_ impersonal.
> 
> hay no tiene forma plural, los pasados correspondientes son, hubo, había


 
Y por lo tanto *HABÍAN* en la forma IMPERSONAL es INCORRECTA.

Ivy29


----------



## pandammonium

Hi, all.  I've found the thread so far useful, but I don't think it's answered my question, which is about _tener + participio_ versus _haber + participio_.   I want to give some background, so please bear with me.

I'm reading a book (Carballo Calero 1970) about Galician written in Spanish, and it's comparing the verbal tenses of the two languages. The complex tenses of Galician vary the aspect of the verb, is what I understand it to be saying. It gives an example:_ escribín unha carta_ (Gal.) == _he escrito una carta_ (Cast.)
'I have written a letter'​This is the simple preterite perfect, it says, although I would call it the present perfect.  Then it says that_teño escrito unha carta_ (Gal.)​is not the perfect preterite of_escribir unha carta_ (Gal.)​but is the present of "una voz perfectiva" (ibid. p.154) [which I don't really understand because you get perfective aspect, not voice] and gives the example:_tengo escrita una carta_ (Cast.).​So what I want to know is what is meant by _tengo escrita una carta_ and how is it different to _hé escrito la carta_. I have noticed that in the former, 'written' pertains to 'a letter' because it is feminine in the spanish (but not the Galician), whereas in the latter, it's masculine because it's simply the past participle, but it doesn't help me work it out. I'd be ever so grateful for some help on this!

Cheers,

pandammonium
________
Carballo Calero, Ricardo (1970) _Gramática elemental del gallego común_ 3rd edition. Vigo: 1970.


----------



## heidita

Hi Panda: welcome to the forum!

You might find this interesting.

*



. tener + participio. El verbo tener se usa como auxiliar, seguido del participio de un verbo transitivo, con el mismo sentido que haber cuando forma los tiempos compuestos de la conjugación: «Pues la mujer, según tengo oído [= he oído], estuvo sirviendo en su casa antes de casarse» (Signes Ramos [Esp. 1977]). A menudo la construcción con tener añade un matiz de reiteración o insistencia: «¡Le tengo dicho [= le he dicho muchas veces] que no me los deje subir al segundo piso, carajo!» (Gamboa Páginas [Col. 1998]). A diferencia de haber, que se combina siempre con el participio en -o del verbo principal, en la construcción con tener el participio debe concordar en género y número con el complemento directo: «Los pocos libros que hay aquí los tiene leídos y releídos» «¿Quién no tiene oídas historias de baqueanos que encuentran huellas donde nadie las supo ver?

Click to expand...

*


> _así pues, el participio no debe quedar inmovilizado en masculino singular:«Estados Unidos [...] parece tener asegurado esta segunda plaza» (País [Esp.] 21.6.77); debió decirse tener asegurada. Tampoco es admisible el uso de esta construcción con verbos intransitivos:«No creas que yo no me tengo ida al sicoanalista» (Futoransky Pe [Arg. 1986])._



I think it answers all your questions.

La estructura, que yo sepa de todas formas es igual en español o en gallego.

Tener, como pone arriba, debe coincidir en número y género con el CD.

Tengo compradas 6 entradas.

He comprado 6 entradas. 

Me parece recordar que en gallego es igual. Buscaré a algún amigo gallego.


----------



## pandammonium

Holá Heidita, y gracias.

So _he escrito una carta_ means exactly the same as _tengo escrito una carta_.  Could the latter have the nuance of having written many drafts of that letter?

Also, if you said _tengo escritas cartas a ella_, then you might be saying that you've written a lot of letters to her, but she's not replied to any of them, but if you simply said _he escrito cartas a ella_, you'd only be saying that you'd written to her more than once with no further nuance.  Is that correct?

And this is only possible for transitive verbs because there'd be nothing for the participle to agree with.  That's correct also?  So would it be fair to say that in this case, the participle is actually an adjective, or is that a subject for another thread?

Gracias otra vez,

Panda


----------



## Ivy29

pandammonium said:


> Holá Heidita, y gracias.
> 
> So _he escrito una carta_ means exactly the same as _tengo escrito una carta_. Could the latter have the nuance of having written many drafts of that letter?
> 
> Also, if you said _tengo escritas cartas a ella_, then you might be saying that you've written a lot of letters to her, but she's not replied to any of them, but if you simply said _he escrito cartas a ella_, you'd only be saying that you'd written to her more than once with no further nuance. Is that correct?
> 
> And this is only possible for transitive verbs because there'd be nothing for the participle to agree with. That's correct also? So would it be fair to say that in this case, the participle is actually an adjective, or is that a subject for another thread?
> 
> Gracias otra vez,
> 
> Panda


<<<So _he escrito una carta_ means exactly the same as _tengo escrito una carta_. Could the latter have the nuance of having written many drafts of that letter?<<<
he escrito una carta, it means that you just recently have written a letter and related with the present moment.
Tengo escrita una carta = It means that you have at the moment a letter written.

Ivy29


----------



## heidita

pandammonium said:


> So _he escrito una carta_ means exactly the same as _tengo escrito una carta_.


 
Don't forget, Panda,_ tengo escrita una carta_. 





> Could the latter have the nuance of having written many drafts of that letter?


NO.


> Also, if you said _tengo escritas cartas a ella_, then you might be saying that you've written a lot of letters to her, but she's not replied to any of them, but if you simply said _he escrito cartas a ella_, you'd only be saying that you'd written to her more than once with no further nuance. Is that correct?




Tengo escritas varias cartas a ella.

He escrito varias cartas a ella.

...is the same.


----------



## Outsider

What you read is correct. Galician does not have a present perfect. Although the structure _teño escrita unha carta_ is formally similar to Spanish _he escrito una carta_, it actually means "I have a written letter" (or "a letter written"). _Escrita_ is interpreted as an adjective.


----------



## Forero

1.) _Tengo entendido que se usa así._ = I understand that you use it that way.  = I take it that it is used that way. (I have it understood that ...)

_He entendido que se usa así._ = I have understood that you use it that way.

2.) _Te tengo dicho que no lo toques._ = I'm warning you: don't touch it. = I've got you on notice that you are not to touch it. (I've got you told that you not touch it.)

_Te he dicho que no lo toques._ = I have told you not to touch it.

3.) _Ya tengo bastante dinero ahorrado._ = _Ya tengo ahorrado bastante dinero._ = I have got enough money saved.

_Ya he ahorrado bastante dinero._ = I have saved enough money.


These particular sentences lie on the boundary between the principle meaning of _have_ and the use of _have_ as an auxiliary.  It is believed that both _have_ and _habere_ (Latin for _have_ or _haber_) became auxiliaries because of sentences like these three.


----------



## Ivy29

Forero said:


> 1.) _Tengo entendido que se usa así._ = I understand that you use it that way. = I take it that it is used that way. (I have it understood that ...)
> 
> _He entendido que se usa así._ = I have understood that you use it that way.
> 
> 2.) _Te tengo dicho que no lo toques._ = I'm warning you: don't touch it. = I've got you on notice that you are not to touch it. (I've got you told that you not touch it.)
> 
> _Te he dicho que no lo toques._ = I have told you not to touch it.
> 
> 3.) _Ya tengo bastante dinero ahorrado._ = _Ya tengo ahorrado bastante dinero._ = I have got enough money saved.
> 
> _Ya he ahorrado bastante dinero._ = I have saved enough money.
> 
> 
> These particular sentences lie on the boundary between the principle meaning of _have_ and the use of _have_ as an auxiliary. It is believed that both _have_ and _habere_ (Latin for _have_ or _haber_) became auxiliaries because of sentences like these three.


 
ENGLISH  To have = Haber ( auxiliary) +Tener (posesión).
English     To have= haber+tener
Spanish = haber ( one verb)
              Tener ( another one)
In Sapnish  Haber is a different verb from TENER. ( though in OLD spanish haber=tener).

Ivy29


----------



## pandammonium

Ok, I think I've got it now.
Creo que tengo entendídolo ahora.  (¿Sí?)

Thanks everyone - you're all so patient!

Muchas gracias


----------



## Maruja14

pandammonium said:


> Ok, I think I've got it now.
> Creo que tengo entendídolo ahora. (¿Sí?)
> 
> Thanks everyone - you're all so patient!
> 
> Muchas gracias


 

Creo que ya lo he entendido.
Creo que ahora lo entiendo.
Creo que ya lo entiendo.


----------



## pandammonium

One day I'll get it right


----------



## Forero

pandammonium said:


> Ok, I think I've got it now.
> Creo que *lo* tengo entendídolo ahora.  (¿Sí?)
> 
> Thanks everyone - you're all so patient!
> 
> Muchas gracias


----------



## Ivy29

pandammonium said:


> Ok, I think I've got it now.
> Creo que tengo entendídolo ahora. (¿Sí?)
> 
> Thanks everyone - you're all so patient!
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
Creo que lo tengo entendido ahora.

Ivy29


----------



## pandammonium

Ivy29 said:


> Creo que lo tengo entendido ahora.
> 
> Ivy29


 I must have confused it with the gerund!


----------

